# Problema en un amplificador de valvulas casero



## munny (Oct 18, 2008)

Tengo completamente montado este amplificadorvalvular.blogspot.com amplificador, (solo un canal), y logicamente he repasado conexiones, voltajes y todo lo repasable.
Le he dado corriente y nada de nada.
Las 12ax7 no se encienden. todo lo demas parece funcionar, incluso se oye un levisimo zumbido por el altavoz, pero las valvulas de previo como si estuviran sin conectar. Ya os digo que hay corriente en los pines, 6,3v en pines 4-5 y 9, pero no se encienden. He probado con otras valvulas y nada.
¿Cual puede ser el problema?
un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2008)

No me queda claro cómo conectaste los calefactores. 
En las 12AX7 el pin 9 va a masa y 6,3V van a los pines 4 y 5.
Si están distinto, ahí tenés el problema y es muy fácil de solucionar.


----------



## munny (Oct 18, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No me queda claro cómo conectaste los calefactores.
> En las 12AX7 el pin 9 va a masa y 6,3V van a los pines 4 y 5.
> Si están distinto, ahí tenés el problema y es muy fácil de solucionar.



¿No es pines 4 y 5 a un polo y pin 9 a otro?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2008)

munny dijo:
			
		

> San_Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos diciendo lo mismo. Uno de los calefactores va del 4 al 9 y el otro, del 5 al 9. La manera "ortodoxa" de conectarlos es: 4 y 5 al voltaje positivo (6,3V en este caso) y el 9 a 0V ("masa" o "tierra" en Argentina) Si se conectan al revés, funcionan igual.
Así, entre el 4 y el 5 tenés que tener 0V y entre el 9 y cualquiera de los otros tiene que haber 6,3V (del signo que sea, y hasta funcionan con alterna)
¿Los tenés conectados de alguna de estas dos maneras? ¿Tenés esos voltajes entre los pines?


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 19, 2008)

espero te ayude suerte saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-valvulas-11143/


----------



## munny (Oct 19, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> munny dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver:tengo pines 4 y 5 puenteados a un polo, el positivo, y pin 9 al polo negativo, pero no caldea. Y si, hay 6,3v. entre 4 o el 5 y el pin 9.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 19, 2008)

¿No te prenden las válvulas? En primer lugar medí si hay continuidad en los filamentos (con la válvula fuera del zocalo).
Si todo parece normal hasta ahí, prende el aparato y comprobá si hay voltaje entre los terminales del filamento. Si no es así repasa todo el circuito de filamento. También medí la corriente que pasa (si es que hay corriente).
Aunque probablemente sea el circuito (las válvulas están en paralelo).


----------



## Cacho (Oct 19, 2008)

Si los calefactores andan (supongo que sí, porque probaste varias válvulas y sería muy difícil que estuvieran todas quemadas) y tienen el voltaje que necesitan, queda una cosa por chequear, y sin intención de ofender: ¿Seguiste bien en pinout de la válvula? Si la numeraste al revés, los 4, 5 y 9 los conectaste a los 6, 5 y 1 respectivamente.

Si está bien conectada, andá probando si aparece la señal en la rejilla del primer triodo (Pin 2 o 7, depende de cuál hayas usado primero). Se supone que sí, porque no hay más que un potenciómetro antes de eso. Si hay señal, probá DESPUÉS de C1 y antes de la entrada de la rejilla del segundo triodo (C1 desacopla el audio de V2). Si hay señal ahí, buscala DESPUÉS de C2 y DESPUÉS de C3. Si está presente en esos dos puntos, el problema no está en la 12AX7, sino en las válvulas de salida o en el transformador.

Te adjunto el datasheet de la 12AX7.
Saludos y espero que algo de esto te ayude.


----------



## munny (Oct 27, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si los calefactores andan (supongo que sí, porque probaste varias válvulas y sería muy difícil que estuvieran todas quemadas) y tienen el voltaje que necesitan, queda una cosa por chequear, y sin intención de ofender: ¿Seguiste bien en pinout de la válvula? Si la numeraste al revés, los 4, 5 y 9 los conectaste a los 6, 5 y 1 respectivamente.
> 
> Si está bien conectada, andá probando si aparece la señal en la rejilla del primer triodo (Pin 2 o 7, depende de cuál hayas usado primero). Se supone que sí, porque no hay más que un potenciómetro antes de eso. Si hay señal, probá DESPUÉS de C1 y antes de la entrada de la rejilla del segundo triodo (C1 desacopla el audio de V2). Si hay señal ahí, buscala DESPUÉS de C2 y DESPUÉS de C3. Si está presente en esos dos puntos, el problema no está en la 12AX7, sino en las válvulas de salida o en el transformador.
> 
> ...



Gracias San cacho. Los pines estan bien.
Todavia no he probado lo que medijiste.
En cuanto lo hago te comento.  Por cierto, las valvulas no son exactamente 12ax7, son 6h2n que son identicas me han dicho en la tienda. No creo-espero que me engañen.
Un saludo


----------



## munny (Oct 27, 2008)

Te adjunto el esquema para que veas como he conectado los pines.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahora sí...

El calefactor de tus válvulas es distinto al de las 12AX7.
En las 6H2N el calefactor va entre los pines 4 y 5. El 9 está conectado a una pantalla que hay entre los dos triodos.
Sólo conectá uno de los pines (el 4 o el 5) a 6,3V y el otro a 0V y debería salir andando nomás. El 9 puede quedar a tierra sin problemas, pero probá si desconectándolo cambia algo para mejor.
Saludos
Cacho


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2008)

munny dijo:
			
		

> ... Por cierto, las valvulas no son exactamente 12ax7, son 6h2n que son identicas me han dicho en la tienda. No creo-espero que me engañen.


En las valvulas europeas, la primer cifra señala la tension de filamento (aproximada).
Asi, una 12AX7 necesita 12.6V, una 6H2N  6.3V, una 1K3 1,25V, una 35W4 35V etc.
--> Por lo tanto, la conexion de filamento *nunca podria ser exactamente igual*.


----------



## munny (Ene 14, 2009)

He montado este amplificador http://amplificadorvalvular.blogspot.com (solo un canal), y funciona muy bien.
No tiene hum audible y da una claridad espectacular.
Solo un problema: el volumen es muy bajo, muy muy bajo.
¿Alguna idea?
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

No encontré el esquema en la página, ¿ Por que no pones el link directo ?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 14, 2009)

El circuito estaba en la pagina siguiente del blog.  

Que transformador de salida usaste?


----------



## munny (Ene 14, 2009)

http://amplificadorvalvular.blogspot.com/2008_07_01_archive.html
Ese es el link a entradas anteriores.
Los transformadores son los mismos del montaje del blog.
¿Podra estar el problema en el pote de volumen? fijaos en el arreglo que se hace en el esquema, ignorando 2 resistencias.
Espero respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

Mide con un multímetro la resistencia de las ramas del primario del transformador.
¿ Cuando lo compraste aclaraste que era para usar con 2 EL84 ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 14, 2009)

bueno, tiro un par de puntas a ver si eduardo y fogo acienten lo que digo, tenes poca tension disponible para drivear a las 6bq5, por un lado el bias esta ajustado mediante la R de catodo de los pentodos,  (130 ohm), esto te resta tension disponible en el 1º del transformador de salida, por otro lado, la tension de salida de los driver pico a pico que podes obtener maximo es la mitad de la tension de fuente, aca no tengo manual de valvulas, en casa si puedo me fijo y te digo que tension de bias hace falta para arrimar la etapa de salida y que tension cresta a cresta hace falta en la salida del driver, igualmente tenes que ver que la tension en todos los filamentos esten en 6.3V y la tension de +B de la etapa de salida este entre 250 y 280Vcc.


----------



## munny (Ene 14, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mide con un multímetro la resistencia de las ramas del primario del transformador.
> ¿ Cuando lo compraste aclaraste que era para usar con 2 EL84 ?


Si, de hecho compro primero los transformadores y a partir de ahi todo lo demas.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 14, 2009)

aca pongo el link de un amplificador de 15 vatios con el84 /6bq5 pero con un driver diferencial y con bias por fuente negativa, (te da mas disponibilidad de tension de fuente)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=11343


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

Según el esquema ++V es de 280VCC
Me parece que la excursión de tensión del inversor (1/2 de 12AX7) es un tanto baja, además R9 y R10 quitan 1/10 de la tensión alterna, la tensión de grilla de control de la EL84 me parece un poco alta.




> *hazard_1998* !! Gracias por el dolor de cabeza que me produjo tu amplificador ¡¡


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 14, 2009)

uhm?
por que dolor de cabeza? cual de todos ellos, el valvular o el mosfet ?
te doy cafiaspirinas?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 14, 2009)

Sin señal, medi las tensiones (en continua) sobre placa y catodo de cada valvula.  
Despues si podes, generate un tono puro de 440Hz (por decir un valor) con la PC y metelo en la entrada.  Con un tester digital, medi *en alterna* la tension en la entrada y en cada placa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> uhm?
> por que dolor de cabeza? cual de todos ellos, el valvular o el mosfet ?
> te doy cafiaspirinas?


Al que tiene MOSFET por todos lados.

Toda la etapa de entrada funciona bien.
Toda la etapa de salida funciona bien.

Lo que queda en el medio esta loco y me esta volviendo loco.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 14, 2009)

fogo, no es loco, no se porque lo decis..... Q2 trabaja con ganancia unitaria, para bufferear el gate de M1 que es el que amplifica tension en clase A, M2 en conjunto con los mosfet de salida son par darlington, en la rama de abajo Q8 cumple la misma funcion que Q2, M8 es el que amplifica tension (clase A) y el M7 en conjunto con los Mosfet de salida forman el par sziklai (darlington pnp-npn)
Q5 es el multiplicador de Vbe, D1 y D2 son diodos de bloqueo que bajan la ganancia de la etapa de entrada cuando entra en la region de clipping.... no es loco. a lo sumo medio complicado el dibujo.... 
el problema que tengo es que se embala la corriente de reposo.... no se por que!....

viendo el plano veo que dibuje al reves el diodo D2... jeje. se me escapo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

*hazard_1998*
Los diodos Clipping los deje sin conectar

Hasta Q1-M1 y Q8-M8 funciona todo bien, el problema lo tengo con los excitadores y el regulador de biass. Tengo una señal y bonita y estable hasta la entrada de M2 / M7 , pero los driver´s no me andan ni "pa- traz".

Si separo la etapa de salida y pongo las gates al corte, no tengo consumo (30mA Totales) lo cual indica que allí no hay problema, pero no encontré forma de conectar los driver´s sin que aparezca un consumo de 200A

Me imagino que habre dejado algo mal o al revés, pero me podría estar mordiendo que seguiría sin verlo.

La configuración de transistores Q2, M1 y M2 la conocía pero con bipolares PNP-NPN-PNP (Triples) la usa "Quad" pero nunca la había visto con MOSFET (mas bien híbrido).

Mañana Jueves y posiblemente el Viernes voy a estar de viaje, pero en cuanto vuelva sigo con "El" 

¿ Hacen mal las aspirinas mezcladas con cerveza ?

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 14, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *hazard_1998*
> 
> La configuración de transistores Q2, M1 y M2 la conocía pero con bipolares PNP-NPN-PNP (Triples) la usa "Quad" pero nunca la había visto con MOSFET (mas bien híbrido).
> 
> Saludos




Como pnp npn pnp? es pnp - pnp - npn en el esquema que postie!... mira que el mosfet m1 es canal P con el source contra la barra y el drain contra masa a traves de la R de 56K!

PD: nunca probe aspirinas con cerveza, yo intentaria solo con cerveza....


----------



## ale_pencieri (Abr 22, 2010)

Si bien nunca podrían ser igual los pines de conexión, la 12ax7 puede trabajar con 12 o 6.3 V en filamentos, haciendo las conexiones correctas.


----------

